# Romeo... and his life...



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

Romeo's progress of growth and such over the next months and years will be shown here...

Instead of creating multiple posts I figured I would make one thread to continually post in. 

Feel free to leave comments and discuss...

Romeo
Born: 12.17.09


@ Feb 20.10 (day i brought him home)









@ April 8.10









@ July 8.10









@ September 8.10


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Great photography! Looking forward to seeing more of your photos.

Oh, and your dog is a total babe!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very impressive photos! They really capture his personality and beauty. Well done, can't wait to see more


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Romeo is gorgeous! Love the last photo


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

that first photo should be on the wall!!


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Great photography! Looking forward to seeing more of your photos.
> 
> Oh, and your dog is a total babe!!


thank you, im a photo phanatic so more pics are always going to be posted.



Stosh said:


> Very impressive photos! They really capture his personality and beauty. Well done, can't wait to see more


appreciated, no doubt he has a good personality lol



bianca said:


> Romeo is gorgeous! Love the last photo


last photo was taken just prior to posting that thread.



Taylor said:


> that first photo should be on the wall!!


its actually from a series of photos i took - probably 100 or so of the same quality - all frame worth... was a cute pup and went camera happy at that time - cant get those months back lol

--

few taken this morning...

@ September 9.10









big paws - gonna be a big boy
(pic taken just prior to nails being cut)









always loved the colouring in his eyes...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Your photos are so moving! They really speak to me. Thank you for sharing these, they are wonderful.

I predict the future winner of the next monthly photo contest.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

Went to the dog park today as its amazing weather out today compared to how its been all last week. Worked a bit on some training when there wasnt any dogs around as I went this morning... let him run around and socialize and be a puppy.. went for a swim... was a great day.

@ September 10.10









Part of the reason i love taking photos is you see the progression of your dogs life - like a child and the changes they go through. Romeo's colouring has definitely brightened up - thought it was just in my head until I compared this photo to the photo taken in July (shown in first post)









He isnt a heavy panter - which I am very grateful for.









Wife took a pic while i was doing some training with the dog - went well but he definitely wasn't focusing as he usually does.









A little rest before the dogs start coming into the park and play time begins.









Into the creek he goes for a little drink and swim - he was very hesitant in getting in.. I literally had to walk into the creak for hium to follow and realise its ok.









Playtime...









More playtime... was chasing other dogs while they were playing fetch. Romeo loves fetch but when hes at the dog park he could care less for catching the ball and retrieving it... discouraging as i would love to play some fetch with him when there.









Knocked out at home... day well spent









Dont bother me is what i heard him mumble... lol


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Best lookin' dog at the park!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Very handsome boy.... no wonder you named him Romeo!! He reminds me a lot of of my Max.... (he is my avitar pic.)


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

such great shots and what a handsome dog


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

some new pics...

@ September 13.10









I decided to furminate Romeo as it was a nice day out and he loves it - i do this weekly.









These retail in stores for 69.99$CAN but i got mine on ebay real deal for roughly 6$CAN
check here for my post re it:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/1903799-post12.html









I had ordered some priceless hard to find tags from ebay as well a few weeks back and they came in.
Russian red army WWII GSD service dog tags... they came as a set pair with numbers 1 and 2 - both identical but one in red one in green... I have the green one on my keychain... love em









Done yet dad? i have things to do... lol









Show off - lol... knows he looks good.
I love his colouring, his face almost looks like a mask 









Big paws - yep hes gonna be a big guy.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Even your backgrounds are cool!

Trimmed the nails, eh?  Dremel?


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I love all your pictures, and will enjoy following his growth. Bo was born on Dec. 20, so they will be interesting to watch!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful pictures - he's a very handsome boy!! And definitely a dremel - it always looks so nice!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He is adorable!


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

another day at the dog park... a great day out so decided to take Romeo to the park - little bugger was being the biggest pain and was in la la land not listening one bit... bahhh puppy bah

@ September 19.10


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

You have such great pictures of your dog!!! And I thought my dog was the only one that likes fetch but won't play when other dogs and distractions are around -- glad to know I'm not. lol


I need to get a new/better camera so I can get some great shots of the dogs -- what kind do you use?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

VChurch said:


> You have such great pictures of your dog!!! And I thought my dog was the only one that likes fetch but won't play when other dogs and distractions are around -- glad to know I'm not. lol
> 
> 
> I need to get a new/better camera so I can get some great shots of the dogs -- what kind do you use?


My dog is the same, ball obsessed at home but at the park, she will chase the other dogs, not the ball!

I love the close up of his nose!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Love his smile!


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

VChurch said:


> You have such great pictures of your dog!!! And I thought my dog was the only one that likes fetch but won't play when other dogs and distractions are around -- glad to know I'm not. lol
> 
> 
> I need to get a new/better camera so I can get some great shots of the dogs -- what kind do you use?


yeah playing fetch outsides almost impossible.. lol *sigh

thanks for the compliments - I use a Canon 20D with different lenses depending on what and where is being shot. Its a few years old but 100x better then crap digital slrs being made now.



bianca said:


> My dog is the same, ball obsessed at home but at the park, she will chase the other dogs, not the ball!
> 
> I love the close up of his nose!


hes more of an instigator - loves sneaking up and startling other dogs then they chase him away and he repeats the process lol.



Good_Karma said:


> Love his smile!


amazing teeth - good breath and always looks like hes in a good mood.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

hes getting bigger... still alot more to go.




















more pics to come...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You're back!!! Yay! Romeo is looking good


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> You're back!!! Yay! Romeo is looking good


I am - will be posting new pictures up soon from his first camping trip in the bush...


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

What a great thread-you've taken some beautiful pictures of him


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cool! Keep them coming, I like the timeline =]


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

Went camping in the bush with a few friends and their family dog as well- this was Romeos first camping trip. The trip there was good, first first long road trip of his life he did very well imo putting his head out of the window during the ride and resting his head on the armrests looking out the back window. He adapted very well in the forest / bush as well which I was happy to see. Wasn't scared of all the new noises and such either. He also does very well off leash keeping very close to us and not running loose venturing - only keeping to our site.Here are a few photos:

@ August 2011


















































































Romeo playing / ruff-housing with his buddy 'Tyson' a malinois


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

... continued from above.
(urgh @ no edit button lol)


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

more coming... sorting and editing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great pics, as usual!


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

few Christmas photos of Romeo...


----------

